#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Uop manual

## R_RAZI

DEAR 
THERE ARE SOME DOC'S FROM U.O.P I HOPE USEFUL  FOR YOURS.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Uop manual

----------


## Alex_9710278

Please, shared UOP Instrumentations Standard, thank in advance

----------


## Nabilia

The UOP Fractionation file could not be opened, it comes up as damaged

It worked on a second download, Thank You

----------


## bizkitgto

Thanks very much for these, these manual's are an excellent reference for those working in refineries.

----------


## kp2008

That are excellent material>>>> Thank a lot

----------


## ted.rip@56

great, thank you for sharing these staff

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## Chemster980

Very good!! Thank you and pls upload more UOP material

----------


## f81aa

R_RAZI, thank you

----------


## rashed038

thank you very much! can u upload UOP Merox manual. it would be huge help.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks pro!

----------


## xav81

Thank you.!!! Very Good

See More: Uop manual

----------


## irfanqadir

Thank you brother. Any one have Platforming and CCR manuals

----------


## saverr

thanks for sharing. great reference material

----------


## rashed038

plz can someone upload UOP Merox manualFor  LPG/LG(Sweet)/K????
It will be a huge help

----------


## rashed038

Also thanks for the other materials bro

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Could you re-upload again please?? thanks in adavance

----------


## mazharshaikh

can any one upload again
no link is valid now 
i need it

----------


## ambrolite

UOP process manual required. can anybody share?

----------


## tommy.sharing

can anybody upload again?

----------


## Noppakhun

Please upload again the link is out of work, thanks.

----------


## mazharshaikh

still waiting

----------


## nguyenvuong621

Links are dead !
Can any one reupload, please.

----------


## poomins

Thank you

See More: Uop manual

----------


## ambrolite

Once Again to all.Please share UOP process and design manual.

----------


## monikumar

Could someone please upload UOP design manuals? Thanks in advance.

----------


## bizkitgto

Hey thanks for the uploads!
Does anyone have the UOP CCR Platforming manuals? Those would be great to see.

Biz

----------


## mazharshaikh

no link is working
plz upload again 
thanx in advance

----------


## jacksp

Pls reupload the links. thanks in advance

----------


## ambrolite

Members
Please share UOP design practices. 

A general trend is seen nowadays that members dont share. This is very disappointing.Members please cheer up and continue to share in this forum as earlier.Only by sharing we can get our needs.

----------


## rawngsula

Dear R_RaZi 
Could you please upload the UOP manual again since link are not working.
Thanx

Rawngsula

----------


## chinpack

Hi everyone,
can anybody share DESALTER DESIGN MANUAL OF CRUDE UNIT ?

----------


## chinpack

Please upload UOP design practises as the updated link is not working ....plz do needful

----------


## ambrolite

Please upload UOP design practices.....

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Dear All,

Most of the links are not working, please re-upload.

regards,

----------


## R_RAZI

DEAR
IN 4SHARED I UPLOADED AGAIN PART OF FILES.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Uop manual

----------


## Marty Thompson

--------

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Dear R_RAZI,

Link is not valid, please reload.

Stay blessed,

----------


## R_RAZI

DEARS 
MAY BE MY ACCOUNT FINISHED SO LINK IS NOT WORKS PLEASE CHECKS THIS ADDR.(2 FILES ATT)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## R_RAZI

OTHER 2 FILES
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## R_RAZI

other 6 files
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Found this...

UOP - Inspection Training Manual - Train Your Refinery Inspectors - CPCL
2 volumes  571pgs and 649pgs

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tar

Hi
I am looking for information regarding UOP-penex, IFP, Hysomer (Shell) and TIP Processes. Essentially these processes need to be compared.
Please help.

thanks

----------


## umeshshelke

Dear R_RAZI,

Please reload UOP kerosene unionfining, Detal, PEP, MOlex manuals

Thanks in advance

Umesh Shelke

----------


## addafdala

thanks a lot

----------


## khalid655

please share manuals

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please Could you RE-upload all these file please.

Thanks in advance.






> The UOP Fractionation file could not be opened, it comes up as damaged
> 
> It worked on a second download, Thank You

----------


## foxit

Hi!
Can you please upload it again?


ThanksSee More: Uop manual

----------

